# Brain Study



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It takes a few seconds ... We've seen this with the letters out of order, but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers.

*F1gur471v3ly 5p34k1ng?*

Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this you have a strong mind:

*7H15 M3554G3
53RV35 7O PR0V3
H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N
D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!
1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!
1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG
17 WA5 H4RD BU7
N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3
Y0UR M1ND 1S
R34D1NG 17
4U70M471C4LLY
W17H 0U7 3V3N
7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,
B3 PROUD! 0NLY
C3R741N P30PL3 C4N
R3AD 7H15.
*


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Kewl. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you are one of the certain people who can read this is that a good thing?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hay mama! Pop me another brew, sevens are beginning to look like "t"s.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to thank dustin for my exceptional descrambling capabilities.

#%@$% UYV&^% %^GJU


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

More than figuratively speaking!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

All I got was 304. Were we supposed to multiply the numbers instead of just add them up??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Translation:

This message
serves to prove
how our minds can
do amazing things!
Impressive things!
In the beginning
it was hard but
now, on this line
your mind is 
reading it
automatically 
with out even
thinking about it
be proud! Only
certain people can
read this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'd like to thank dustin for my exceptional descrambling capabilities.
> 
> #%@$% UYV&^% %^GJU


 -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -/O_- -/O_- -/O_-

If we had a hall of fame for comments, I would put that in there!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to thank dustin for my exceptional descrambling capabilities.
> ...


 :mrgreen: 7HA75 Funny!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I sent it to my wife and she said I was weird.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I teach middle schoolers. I could read that thing written backwards in light pink pen.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

9r347 p057!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> If you are one of the certain people who can read this is that a good thing?


Well, it says that you should be proud.


----------

